# Ingersoll Triumph



## nigel meakin (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi all new to the forum and I'm trying to date my pocket watch

The pocket watch is a Ingersoll Triumph the number 536M stamped on the back of the watch and the number 91713 ingraved on the back of the case

No other number on the inside

Cheers Nigel


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

If you type it in the Internet, there's a great many sites with the info , you require.

Have you a picture, is it working.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Google on "tick tock works ystrad" for a lot of the history of these and other PW's, may help you.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Well if your numbers are correct, it's an early one around 1893.

I've a few of the old ones myself, nothing quite that old, but there good fun to use, once you've have it service should make quite a talking point.


----------

